# Bananas!



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a small banana almost every day - certainly five times a week. I always eat then straight - just sliced in a sandwich with peanut butter or in my morning oatmeal, sometimes as a snack by itself, and every now and then in a smoothie.

What other ways are there to prepare/eat bananas? I'm not too interested is sweet dessert items, such as bananas foster or covered with sugary sauces, but perhaps there are some other methods of preparation or foods with which to eat them. Oh, I've several banana bread recipes, so that's covered.

Thanks for your ideas.

scb


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Banana and Cashew nut Spring Rolls, White Chocolate Wasabi Fondue. Never made this recipe personally. It's not a dessert, but it does look a bit involved to make.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Tostones. 

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

As part of a fruit salad, or try it as a savoury salad with horseradish cream - I love it like that. Can mix your horseradish cream with yogurt to tone down the heat.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You remind me of one of my favorite banana dishes: Sambal. Slice the fruit lengthwise, quarter the long slices, squeeze a lime or lemon over the pieces, sprinkle lightly with cayenne pepper. Eat 'til you pop. 

BDL


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link. It's not something I'd make for breakfast or a quick lunch or dinner, but the recipe is thought provoking and may give me some ideas. Thanks!

scb


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmmm - never heard of them until last week. Might be interesting to play around with the idea at some point. Thanks!

scb


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Ooooo! That sounds very good - quick, easy, unusual _THANKS!_

scb


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I will definitely try the bananas with horseradish cream - but please, tell me horseradish cream is. I've never heard the term, but I think you may mean horseradish in cream sauce.

The idea of yogurt with horseradish over a banana sounds very intriguing. I often have a banana with yogurt for breakfast, so this fits right into my regular meal planning.

scb


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Dehydrated in gorp or just by themselves, and a friend made a banana frozen slushie that he kept in the freezer for quick grab and go after a quick trip in the microwave.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

One of my favorite breakfasts is corn flakes with sliced banana and milk. I don't know why I like it so much, I just do. Yum.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Depends what its called over there - but its a sandwhich dressing/condiment, like a mustard. Master Foods make it here. Its just basically grated horseradish in a salad cream. Goes great with cold cuts like roast beef or corned silverside.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I had to look up _"salad cream"_ because it's not found here and I never heard of it. It seems to have recently been introduced to the US, but it can only be found in a few local markets - nothing on the west coast as far as I can tell.

scb


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Put a popsicle stick into a half of a banana (insert the stick in the cut surface) and then freeze. Enjoy like a pudding pop! If your eating plan allows, melt some chocolate and dip the banana it that before freezing. These things sell for a couple of dollars a piece!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know what a pudding pop is, but the frozen banana idea sounds great, especially now that the warm months are coming. Dipping in chocolate should be OK, although I wonder how dipping in a berry puree might work.

Hmmm - I've seen these molds for making popsicles - maybe puree some bananas, add some pureed berries, and freeze into a swirl pattern.

Tks for the idea,

scb


----------



## bhc (Mar 9, 2007)

I second the frozen banana trick! You can freeze them in baggies and give them a blast in the blender for a banana "sorbet".

You can also freeze any number of fruits in baggies; flatten then out in the freezer. Then break off chunks of these varieties of fruits, chuck them in your Vitamix with a splash of juice or seltzer and some vanilla or plain yoghurt. Hit "blast" and you have a killer smoothie with no added sugar. You can add protein powder or your favorite "herbaceutical" to it for a quick brekkie.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the ideas. Just the kind of things I'd do, and have done, with other items. Right up my alley! I love things with no added sugar.

scb


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

No, I've not. I'm not even sure I know what a fritter is. I don't think I've ever fried anything here at home with the exception of chicken and hush puppies a couple-three times.

scb


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you've had Hush puppies you've had a fritter or a close sibling. It's just a matter of ethnic or geographic semantics. Neat history behind the Hush puppy (or atleast the name) too.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

oldschool, I believe the term Hush puppy originated during reconstruction when poor hungry southerners took to frying battered shoes of the same name. 

Kevin

How about that Tiger Woods?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks. I know of two stories behind the name, one dealing with the Louisiana nuns and the other, more common, suggesting that hunters or Confederate soldiers would toss fried corn patties - fritters :smiles: - at their dogs to keep them quiet. There are probably other tales about the origin of the name.

My recipe came from a fellow named Bishop who was a maintenance man at Texas A&M and a minor celebrity for his 'puppies. The recipe came to me around 1988 or so - it's a good recipe containing black pepper, jalapeno, red bell pepper, and scallions amongst the more usual ingredients.

scb


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A Moishe Pipick at A&M. Hmmm. I smell movie.

BDL


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

It's been done starring Joe Pesci as the pupik ....

scb


----------



## karmathat (Jul 17, 2008)

I make muffins weekly for my family, one of our favorites is Jumbo Banana-Nut from Mostly Muffins by Barbara Albright and Leslie Weiner, although I make them normal sized. 
They're moist, have a really good banana flavor, and freeze well.


----------

